
Performance debugging: from 1.3X slower to 48X faster than Apache Kafka - ingve
https://www.alexgallego.org/perf/toplev/2018/02/08/performance-debugging.html
======
marknadal
Good article, major respect to devs who actually benchmark and test - they
seem so rare these days.

tl;dr point in time sorting kills performance, and performance coding depends
upon do boring micro-optimizations that you wouldn't think / expect.

We had similar experience when we worked to get our system 25X faster than
Redis:

[https://github.com/amark/gun/wiki/100000-ops-sec-in-
IE6-on-2...](https://github.com/amark/gun/wiki/100000-ops-sec-in-IE6-on-2GB-
Atom-CPU)

------
boxerab
Beware: my anti-virus warned that this site is infected with malware.

~~~
agallego
Oh I just got a linked to this. Thanks. Can u share a screenshot so I can look
into this. It's SSL only site with a Jekyll render, and I host it on app
engine.. so should be alright. Thank you

